# Better Place doco on Aussie SBS



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Sbs Dateline program on Better Place CEO Shai Agassi and developments in Israel re battery swap stations. Australia has signed up. Interesting solutions to " range anxiety ".


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

poprock1 said:


> Sbs Dateline program on Better Place CEO Shai Agassi and developments in Israel re battery swap stations.


Brief summary here, and video too (but you may have to have an Australian IP address to view it, I don't know):

http://www.sbs.com.au/dateline/story/about/id/601181/n/Electric-Dreams

It doesn't seem to be available from the regular downloads page, at least as yet.


----------

